# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΕWN#55 - ΑimOS, Παραλια Ωρωπου

## B52

Λοιπον μετα απο 3 ημερες και νυχτες  ::  ο κομβος 55 ειναι up & running.
To subnet του κομβου ειναι το 10.147.173.0/24 και ο router 'ακουει' στην .30 

Στηθηκε ενας 6μετρος ιστος με 6 αντιριδες 4 χιλ. ωστε να αντεχει σε οποιεσδηποτε καιρικες συνθηκες και o router ειναι ενα pc PIII 750Mhz με λειτουργικο mtik αρκετα δυνατο να routaρει μπολικο traffic.

H αρχη εγινε και ηδη 'παιζει' ενα λινκ με 69eyes-2 κλειδωμενο στα 54Μps.
Σημερα εγινε προσπαθεια και με Socrates αλλα απο οτι διαβασα σε αλλο thread καποιο τεχνικο προβλημα δεν μας αφησε να χαρουμε αλλο ενα λινκ στην Ευβοια, υπομονη επεται συνεχεια.....  :: 

Επισης 'σηκωθηκε' omni που καλυπτει ολο τον Ωρωπο αλλα ακομα δεν εχω φτιαξει τον dhcp να μοιραζει ip's, οποιος θελει ομως και διαβαζει εδω μπορει να παρει μονος του μια static απο το παρακατω subnet 10.147.173.32/27.

Θα ακολουθησουν photos απο τον κομβο....

b52

----------


## B52

...ηρθαν και οι photos...

----------


## B52

...και οι υπολοιπες.

----------


## NovemberQ

Ωραία πράματα... αλλα αυτό τι είναι ?  ::

----------


## B52

> Ωραία πράματα... αλλα αυτό τι είναι ?


Eιναι πετρες που πεταγα στο Σωκρατη στη θαλασσα για να δει που ειμαι....  ::   ::  'ξερω 'γω τι μπορει να ειναι βρε κανα σκουπιδακι στο φακο....

----------


## NovemberQ

> Eιναι πετρες που πεταγα στο Σωκρατη στη θαλασσα για να δει που ειμαι....   'ξερω 'γω τι μπορει να ειναι βρε κανα σκουπιδακι στο φακο....


Αν είναι πέτρες καλα του έκανες  ::   ::   ::  
Απλά μου εκανε εντύπωση.....

----------


## dti

Άψογη εγκατάσταση με τη σφραγίδα b52 όπως διαπίστωσα από κοντά σήμερα το πρωί.  ::  
Καλό είναι να ενεργοποιηθεί ο DHCP και hotspot μια και το ferryboat που είναι σχεδόν απέναντι στο λιμάνι προσφέρεται σαν χώρος για laptop / pda. 
Η θέση του κόμβου είναι πολύ καλή για την καλύτερη διασύνδεση των υφιστάμενων κόμβων.
Πέρα από το interface προς Αμάρυνθο, υπάρχει ένα ακόμη, για link προς Χαλκίδα (ή Ερέτρια).

----------


## hedgehog

Άψογο  :: 

και είναι χωρίς αμφιβολία σε εξαιρετικό σημείο  :: 

Συννημένη και μία πανοραμική (ένωση των παραπάνω φωτογραφιών)  ::

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν από μαλακία δεν έγινε το link!
O Αυγουστιάτικος Ήλιος στις ταράτσες δημιουργεί παρενέργειες!!!!!

Μία από τις πέτρες που μου πέταγε ο Τάσσος παραλίγο να με πετύχουν στο κεφάλι!  ::   ::   :: 

Στέλνω την φώτο με το σημείο που βρίσκομαι!

----------


## dti

> To subnet του κομβου ειναι το 10.147.173.0/24 και ο router 'ακουει' στην .30


Από το WiND μάλλον θα έπρεπε να πάρετε κάποια ip από τις παρακάτω:
10.73.220.0 - 10.73.237.255 Κοινότητα Νέων Παλατιών
10.74.41.0 - 10.74.59.255 Κοινότητα Σκάλας Ωρωπού

Η 10.147.173.0/24 ανήκει βέβαια στην κατηγορία 10.147.170.0 - 10.147.249.255 Γειτονικές Περιοχές στην Εύβοια Εκτός Ευβοίας του ewn, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία ip ranges μάλλον αναφέρεται σε περιοχές που δεν ανήκουν σε καμιά από τις παραπάνω περιoχές για τις οποίες αποδίδει αυτόματα το WiND του awmn και του ewn.

----------


## dti

> Στέλνω την φώτο με το σημείο που βρίσκομαι!


Έχει γίνει στόχευση προς την πλευρά σου. Αν τυχόν έχεις στήσει το interface προς Ωρωπό, δεν κάνεις κανα scan remotely;  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> To subnet του κομβου ειναι το 10.147.173.0/24 και ο router 'ακουει' στην .30
> 
> 
> Από το WiND μάλλον θα έπρεπε να πάρετε κάποια ip από τις παρακάτω:
> 10.73.220.0 - 10.73.237.255 Κοινότητα Νέων Παλατιών
> 10.74.41.0 - 10.74.59.255 Κοινότητα Σκάλας Ωρωπού
> 
> Η 10.147.173.0/24 ανήκει βέβαια στην κατηγορία 10.147.170.0 - 10.147.249.255 Γειτονικές Περιοχές στην Εύβοια Εκτός Ευβοίας του ewn, *αλλά η συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία ip ranges μάλλον αναφέρεται σε περιοχές που δεν ανήκουν σε καμιά από τις παραπάνω περιoχές για τις οποίες αποδίδει αυτόματα το WiND του awmn και του ewn.*


Ακριβώς!!! Χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση οι κόμβοι του ewn #6 και #7 οι οποίοι δεν ανοίκουν στον Νομό Εύβοιας για να πάρουν κανονικά IPs από την κατανομή που έχει γίνει για τον Νομό και δεν υπάρχει από όσο ξέρω στημένο WiND για να τους δώσει IPs του εκεί Νομού (Βοιωτίας; ).

Τάσο, εσείς πρέπει να πάρετε IPs από το WiND Αττικής. (Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν έχω εγκρίνει την απόδοση IPs 10.147.173.0). Με το link που φτιάχναμε και τα διαφορα prb ξέχασα να στο αναφέρω!

----------


## B52

ok με τις ip μολις κατεβω Δευτερα η Τριτη για το Link θα το φτιαξουμε και αυτο.
Αν μπορεις δωσε μου ενα sub απο το wind της Αττικης να ειναι ετοιμο...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Σωκρατη οι κομβοι #6 & #7 ειναι στο νομο Φθιωτιδας γι'αυτο τους εβαλα στο EWN που ειναι πλησιον του νομου Ευβοιας, εφοσον δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο προς στιγμην οπως ειπες.
Και στους δυο χρησιμοποιω ενα c-class 10.147.170.0/24.

----------


## socrates

> Σωκρατη οι κομβοι #6 & #7 ειναι στο νομο Φθιωτιδας γι'αυτο τους εβαλα στο EWN που ειναι πλησιον του νομου Ευβοιας, εφοσον δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο προς στιγμην οπως ειπες.
> Και στους δυο χρησιμοποιω ενα c-class 10.147.170.0/24.


Όπως σου είπα οι IPs αυτές έχουν δεσμευτεί για σένα μέχρι να υπάρχει κάτι σαν το WiND για τον Νομο της Φθιώτιδας. (Ένδειξη "σε αναμονή")

----------


## B52

Εκανα αιτηση στο wind της Αττικης και πηρα αυτο (περιμενω εγκριση) 10.74.42.0 - 10.74.42.255 ειναι σωστο ? να μην τα ξανα αλλαζω...  ::

----------


## dti

Ναι μια χαρά είναι, το αμέσως προηγούμενο class c χρησιμοποιεί ο sv1bjr #8590 λίγο πιο πάνω στο Χαλκούτσι.

----------


## B52

Aυριο το απογευμα θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι Ωρωπο.... Σωκρατη κοιτα να εισαι κατω να πεταξω κανα πετραδακι.....  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Aυριο το απογευμα θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι Ωρωπο.... Σωκρατη κοιτα να εισαι κατω να πεταξω κανα πετραδακι.....


ΟΚ θα φοράω και το κράνος μου!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Στην οmni του κομβου 9798 Aimos πλεον 'τρεχει' και dhcp...  ::

----------


## socrates

Το ΣΚ θα είμαι απέναντι έτοιμος για την σύνδεση.... θα είσαι εκεί;

----------


## B52

> Το ΣΚ θα είμαι απέναντι έτοιμος για την σύνδεση.... θα είσαι εκεί;


Μαλλον... εκει θα ειμαι βασικα αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουμε μιας και ο Αιmos παντρευεται...  ::

----------


## B52

Η omni του Αιμιλιου παρεχει σε οσους συνδεθουν και internet...  :: 

EDIT: και με το που κατεβω κατω θα αλλαξω και το subnet στο σωστο 10.74.42.0/24...  ::

----------


## B52

97981 ακουει ο Αιmos στο voip στον Ωρωπο....  ::  try to call him....  ::

----------


## socrates

Μία λέξη: Πολιτισμός  ::

----------


## B52

Εγινε router upgrade και στον κομβο Aimos#9798 με mtik 2.9.27 & quagga......  ::  
Eπισης περαστικε και το κανονικο subnet 10.74.42.0/24 ......  ::  και ενα trace στην Aθηνα απο Ωρωπο.....  ::  



```
C:\Documents and Settings\B52>tracert 10.42.44.10

Tracing route to ns.b52.awmn [10.42.44.10]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  10.74.42.30
  2     2 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-aimos.69eyes-2.awmn [10.73.220.245]
  3     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-hedgehog.69eyes-2.awmn [10.73.220.254]
  4     3 ms     4 ms     3 ms  10.73.202.225
  5     5 ms    17 ms     7 ms  10.146.3.202
  6     5 ms     6 ms     6 ms  gw-parnitha.stelios1540.awmn [10.36.234.221]
  7     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  gw-stelios1540.openhaimer.awmn [10.42.60.29]
  8    10 ms    14 ms    10 ms  gw-openhaimer.b52.awmn [10.42.44.125]
  9     9 ms     8 ms    13 ms  ns.b52.awmn [10.42.44.10]
```

----------


## B52

Εχθες βγηκε τελικα εχθες το λινκ με EviaWind απο τον Aimo με πολυ καλο σημα....
Επισης μετα απο 3 μηνες που ειχα να ανεβω ταρατσα και τις ασχημες καιρικες συνθηκες που περασε ο κομβος και γενικα ολη η περιοχη μπορω να πω οτι ηταν σαν να μην περασε μια μερα απο τοτε που τα στησαμε...  ::  
Μπηκαν σακουλες και στα feeder για extra προστασια και επεσε και ενα τεντωμα στις αντηριδες....



```
C:\Documents and Settings\B52>tracert 10.74.42.30

Tracing route to 10.74.42.30 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  ap-room.b52.awmn [10.42.44.65]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  mtik1.b52.awmn [10.42.44.20]
  3    14 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-b52.xtreme.awmn [10.42.44.213]
  4     7 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.34.65.66
  5     3 ms     6 ms     3 ms  10.34.62.73
  6     7 ms    19 ms     5 ms  gw-stelios1540.stider.awmn [10.36.234.202]
  7     5 ms     5 ms     4 ms  gw-openhaimer.stelios1540.awmn [10.42.60.30]
  8     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gw-stelios1540.parnitha.awmn [10.36.234.222]
  9     9 ms     9 ms    22 ms  10.146.3.201
 10    19 ms     8 ms    20 ms  10.74.42.30

Trace complete.
```

Ο Αιμιλιος εχει λοιπον 2 λινκ, ενα με EviaWind & ενα με 69eyes.... εχει αρχισει και δενει καλα η περιοχη..... η omni εχει αποκτησει dhcp με inet προσβαση και εχουμε αλλα 2 iface που καθονται.....
 ::

----------


## Montechristos

Μπράβο παιδιά.

Έλα ρε Τάσο γίγαντα.

AWMN παντού  ::

----------


## liousis

Καλορίζικο το Link βρε μάγκες!!!!Άντε να εξαπλωνόμαστε και προς την Αυλίδα.  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Πολύ ωραία Τάσο.

Άντε και στην επέκταση προς τα Νότια του Ευοϊκού για εναλλακτική διέξοδο προς ΑΜΔΑ.

----------


## johns

Καταχωρίστε το link στο wind και στο wind της Εύβοιας

----------


## dti

> Ο Αιμιλιος εχει λοιπον 2 λινκ, ενα με EviaWind & ενα με 69eyes.... εχει αρχισει και δενει καλα η περιοχη..... η omni εχει αποκτησει dhcp με inet προσβαση και *εχουμε αλλα 2 iface που καθονται*.....


Το ένα κράτησέ το για τον cocopan #10286 που θα καλύψει με hotspot την περιοχή με τις καφετέριες μπροστά στην παραλία του Ωρωπού. 
Έχει ήδη παραγγελθεί εξοπλισμός και ελπίζουμε το επόμενο 15νθήμερο να λειτουργεί ακόμη ένα ap στο κεντρικότερο σημείο του Ωρωπού.  ::

----------


## PIT

Καλημερα παιδες!!  ::  
Απο κει μηπως μπορει να βγει και 1 link για τον liousis??

----------


## B52

> Καλημερα παιδες!!  
> Απο κει μηπως μπορει να βγει και 1 link για τον liousis??


Εφικτο...  ::  αποσταση 18,999km κανενα εμποδιο........... οποτε θελετε...  :: 

ΕDIT: κανονιστε και ενα μετα liousis - PIT και εδεσε το γλυκο...  ::

----------


## liousis

> ΕDIT: κανονιστε και ενα μετα liousis - PIT και εδεσε το γλυκο...


Σε λίγο θα κάνω ένα scan για να δω αν έχω την omni του pit....Λίγο δύσκολο..δέντρα..βουνά...αλλά θέληση αρκετή.

----------


## liousis

[quote="B52
Εφικτο...  ::  αποσταση 18,999km κανενα εμποδιο........... οποτε θελετε...  :: 

[/quote]

Tάσο δέν ξέρω κατά πόσο ο φίλος ο Aimos θα θέλει να "χαραμίσει" ένα interface ελεύθερο που έχει για εμένα επειδή είμαι πελάτης (Σκέφτομαι με τον καινούργιο χρόνο βέβαια να γίνω bb.....)
Αν μπορείτε θα με σώσετε...΄
Άντε να κάνω και ένα scan να δω άν πιάνω την omni του Aimos.

----------


## B52

> Εφικτο...  αποσταση 18,999km κανενα εμποδιο........... οποτε θελετε... 
> 
> Tάσο δέν ξέρω κατά πόσο ο φίλος ο Aimos θα θέλει να "χαραμίσει" ένα interface ελεύθερο που έχει για εμένα επειδή είμαι πελάτης (Σκέφτομαι με τον καινούργιο χρόνο βέβαια να γίνω bb.....)
> Αν μπορείτε θα με σώσετε...΄
> Άντε να κάνω και ένα scan να δω άν πιάνω την omni του Aimos.


Oλοι απο καπου ξεκιναμε...  ::   ::  πιασε εσυ την omni και ποσταρε εδω η παρε με τηλ...

----------


## liousis

> Oλοι απο καπου ξεκιναμε...   πιασε εσυ την omni και ποσταρε εδω η παρε με τηλ...


Πρίν από λίγο έγινε scan με τον pit και δυστυχώς δεν έπιασα τον AimOS.To κακό είναι ότι δεν έπιασα και τον pit καθόλου παρόλο που το ap του δουλεύει μια χαρά.
Αυτά είναι τα άσχημα νέα...  ::  
Καλά δεν υπάρχουν...δυστυχώς....  ::

----------


## johns

Καταχωρίστε το link στο wind και στο wind της Εύβοιας  ::

----------


## frixosb

να πω κι εγώ την πρώτη μου δημόσια καλησπέρα.
πολύ χαίρομαι που τα διαβάζω όλα αυτά τα της περιοχής μου. νόμιζα πως ήμουν ο μοναδικός στον πλανήτη "αρη"... αν και εδώ Μαλακάσα τα πράγματα είναι λίγο δυσοίωνα από άποψη wireless... γιατί από adsl κάτι πάει να γίνει. Μέχρι τότε για μένα ο τόπος θα συνεχίσει να είναι καταραμένος...
ελπίζω λοιπόν σιγά σιγά να γνωριστούμε λίγο καλύτερα...

p/s: και νόμιζα πως άδικα γούσταρα δίκτυα και τα... σπούδασα κιόλας...

----------


## liousis

Καλώς μας ήρθες!!!Σε θέλω να είσαι πιο αισιόδοξος  ::   ::  ..
Στην Μαλακάσα υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και από άλλον σαν εσένα.Κάνε μια καταχώρηση της θέσης σου στο http://ewn.awmn.net και εμείς εδώ είμαστε να σε βοηθήσουμε ό,τι και να θελήσεις...  ::

----------


## dti

Welcome! Σχετικά κοντά σου είναι ο embraced (#105 στο ewn.awmn.net) αλλά δυστυχώς το WiND δεν δίνει ελπίδες για οπτική επαφή.
Παρακολούθησε τη συζήτηση που γίνεται σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση κόμβου πάνω στον Αγ. Μερκούριο.

----------


## frixosb

ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας.
από το μεσημέρι έχω στηθεί στο πισι μπροστά απολαμβάνοντας το ρεπό μου
και διαβάζω.... οι σχετικές καταχωρήσεις και στις δύο βάσεις έγιναν αμέσως.
αποφάσισα να με ονομάσω astrix.
Απαισιόδοξος δεν είμαι ακόμα... απλά η ζυγαριά έχει φτάσει στα όριά της.
και πάλι όμως κάθε φορά βρίσκεται και κάτι για να ανεβάσει το ηθικό.
Φρίξος

----------


## Embraced

> αν και εδώ Μαλακάσα τα πράγματα είναι λίγο δυσοίωνα από άποψη wireless... γιατί από adsl κάτι πάει να γίνει.


Εμένα μου λες! Τόσο καιρό περιμένω το ADSL αλλά συμβαίνουν τρομέρα πράγματα και δεν μπαίνει. Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί τον λένε και πΟΤΕ. Το έχω βιώσει μέχρι το κόκκαλο. Προσωπικά δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο. Και να έρθει προτιμώ την wireless κουλτούρα του στυλ "φτιάξε το δίκτυο μόνος σου" αφού σε βγάζει από το καβούκι σου συν τοις άλλοις.

----------


## Embraced

> ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας.
> από το μεσημέρι έχω στηθεί στο πισι μπροστά απολαμβάνοντας το ρεπό μου
> και διαβάζω.... οι σχετικές καταχωρήσεις και στις δύο βάσεις έγιναν αμέσως.
> αποφάσισα να με ονομάσω astrix.
> Απαισιόδοξος δεν είμαι ακόμα... απλά η ζυγαριά έχει φτάσει στα όριά της.
> και πάλι όμως κάθε φορά βρίσκεται και κάτι για να ανεβάσει το ηθικό.
> Φρίξος


Α, ξέχασα να σου πω καλωσήρθες. Όπως ίσως έχεις ήδη διαπιστώσει μένουμε πολύ κοντά. Απ'ότι είδα μένεις στο Κούτσι. Λες να γνωριζόμαστε και να μην το έχουμε καταλάβει; Μια ζωή στη Μαλακάσα μένω. Οπτική επαφή δεν υπάρχει ανάμεσά μας παρότι είμαστε ούτε χιλιόμετρο μακρυά, όμως έχω διαπιστώσει ότι έχεις πολυ μεγάλες πιθανότητες, αφού αν δημιουργηθεί ο κόμβος στον Αγ.Μερκούριο θα έχεις μια χαρά σύνδεση, ενω "βλέπεις" πάρα πολύ καλά και τον κόμβο του kopeti (Geo) στην Τανάγρα που πολύ πιθανό να ενεργοποιηθεί στο μέλλον. Σίγουρα είσαι σε πιο καλή μοίρα σε σχέση με μένα. Βλέπω ενδιαφέρον στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, έχω πάει ήδη και σε δύο συναντήσεις. Προβλέπω να είσαι online πριν το καταλάβεις.

----------


## frixosb

> A, ξέχασα να σου πω καλωσήρθες. Όπως ίσως έχεις ήδη διαπιστώσει μένουμε πολύ κοντά. Απ'ότι είδα μένεις στο Κούτσι. Λες να γνωριζόμαστε και να μην το έχουμε καταλάβει; Μια ζωή στη Μαλακάσα μένω. Οπτική επαφή δεν υπάρχει ανάμεσά μας παρότι είμαστε ούτε χιλιόμετρο μακρυά, όμως έχω διαπιστώσει ότι έχεις πολυ μεγάλες πιθανότητες, αφού αν δημιουργηθεί ο κόμβος στον Αγ.Μερκούριο θα έχεις μια χαρά σύνδεση, ενω "βλέπεις" πάρα πολύ καλά και τον κόμβο του kopeti (Geo) στην Τανάγρα που πολύ πιθανό να ενεργοποιηθεί στο μέλλον. Σίγουρα είσαι σε πιο καλή μοίρα σε σχέση με μένα. Βλέπω ενδιαφέρον στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, έχω πάει ήδη και σε δύο συναντήσεις. Προβλέπω να είσαι online πριν το καταλάβεις.


@embraced Το μήνυμά σου ήταν από ενθαρυντικό, πέρασε λίγο στο αστείο και κατέληξε πάλι στην πραγματικότητα.
Δεν νομίζω να γνωριζόμαστε, γιατί δεν έχω αναπτύξει σχέσεις με την περιοχή, αν και μένουμε μόνιμα από το '97.δεν ξέρω και την ηλικία σου...
΄Οσο για την adsl, έγραψα και σε προηγούμενο ε-ε-έρχεται μου είπαν.
Τώρα σιγά σιγά μένει να οργανωθώ για το link μου και βλέπουμε.
Πάντως καλό θα ήταν να καταφέρουμε να βρεθούμε κι εμείς από κοντά

----------


## Embraced

> @embraced Το μήνυμά σου ήταν από ενθαρυντικό, πέρασε λίγο στο αστείο και κατέληξε πάλι στην πραγματικότητα.
> Δεν νομίζω να γνωριζόμαστε, γιατί δεν έχω αναπτύξει σχέσεις με την περιοχή, αν και μένουμε μόνιμα από το '97.δεν ξέρω και την ηλικία σου...
> Όσο για την adsl, έγραψα και σε προηγούμενο ε-ε-έρχεται μου είπαν.
> Τώρα σιγά σιγά μένει να οργανωθώ για το link μου και βλέπουμε.
> Πάντως καλό θα ήταν να καταφέρουμε να βρεθούμε κι εμείς από κοντά


Χμμμ, ναι πράγματι λίγο "άγαρμπο" το μήνυμα μου. Πρέπει να γνωρίζεις μια θεία μου που έχει ένα μαγαζί με λιπαντικά κοντά στο βενζινάδικο και ίσως και τον πατέρα μου που δούλευε στον ΟΤΕ στα Νέα Παλάτια μέχρι το καλοκαίρι. 28 χρονών είμαι, μένω κι εγώ κοντά στο Βενζινάδικο και έχω συμμετάσχει τελευταία σε συναντήσεις των παιδιών της περιοχής, οι οποίοι δείχνουν αποφασισμένοι για τον κόμβο στον Αγ.Μερκούριο ο οποίος θα εξυπηρετήσει την περιοχή μας και όχι μόνο αφου έχει καλή οπτική. Ελπίζω σύντομα να βρω κάποια εργασία ώστε να μπορώ οικονομικά να ανταποκριθώ στις ανάγκες που θα δημιουργήσει ο κόμβος μου.  ::  
Λογικά κάποια κοντινή στιγμή θα υπάρξει κινητοποίηση για τον κόμβο στον Αγ.Μερκούριο κάτι που θα φανεί σε αυτό το τμήμα του Forum και θα γίνει συνάντηση στην ταβέρνα του Αγ.Μερκουρίου για επισκόπηση της περιοχής και ισως και μετρήσεις.

----------


## frixosb

Γειά σας ρε παίδες... η πολύ δουλειά λέτε να φάει τον αφέντη;
είδωμεν, πάντως σίγουρα θα γεμίσει το πορτοφόλι για να εξοπλιστώ 
καλύτερα για την δικτύωσή μου  ::  

έτσι απλά... να πώ μια καλησπέρα

----------


## 69eyes

Το link Aimos-Eviawind ανεβοκατεβαίνει, επειδή δεν έχω access και απο τα 2 άκρα το ένα disable στο mtik του Γιάννη για να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Ας του ρίξει μια ματιά κάποιος.  ::

----------


## B52

> Το link Aimos-Eviawind ανεβοκατεβαίνει, επειδή δεν έχω access και απο τα 2 άκρα το ένα disable στο mtik του Γιάννη για να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Ας του ρίξει μια ματιά κάποιος.


ok θα το δω εγω...

----------


## B52

Done !!

----------


## 69eyes

Εγώ είμαι πάλι  ::  Πρέπει να έχει κολλήσει το bgp μεταξύ aimos-eviawind...Τασοοοοο (φτιάξε μου βρε αδερφέ ένα account στου Αιμίλιου να κάνουμε δουλειά  ::  )

----------


## B52

> Εγώ είμαι πάλι  Πρέπει να έχει κολλήσει το bgp μεταξύ aimos-eviawind...Τασοοοοο (φτιάξε μου βρε αδερφέ ένα account στου Αιμίλιου να κάνουμε δουλειά  )


Το προβλημα εντοπιζετε στο λινκ (κανει συνεχεια connect - disconnect) μιας και πρεπει να κατεβω να βαλω μεγαλυτερο πιατο και δεν εχω προλαβει...

----------


## 69eyes

Τασεεε πρέπει να έχει κολλήσει το bgp του Αιμίλιου...κανε με ενα account βρε αδερφέ!

----------


## B52

Σημερα ολη μερα εγινε γενικη επισκευη σε πιατα καλωδια και λοιπα στον κομβο του Aιμιλιου.
Εγινε κεντραρισμα στα πιατα και επιτελους παιζει ανθρωπινα και το λινκ με τον Γιαννη (eviawind).  ::  

Πανο εχεις account..........  ::

----------


## 69eyes

::   ::

----------


## davidcas

Ξεθάβω αυτό το Thread. 

Σε τι φάση βρίσκεται ο κόμβος του Ωρωπού; Λειτουργεί;

----------

